# Rate My Sig



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well in the spirit of The Dark Knight releasing I decided to make myself a new sig. I'm rocking it right now. Let me know what you guys think of it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Word, you made that? Nice

I saw a banner at my local cinema, kinda looked like that, but that Aaron Ekhart guy's in it as well.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks nice, just the Batman and Joker text would look better without the blur imo.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ya the pic of the joker and the batman are from that poster. It's like the joker, batman, and harvey dent. I cut out the joker and batman and mirrored batman and then made the fonts.



Composure said:


> Looks nice, just the Batman and Joker text would look better without the blur imo.


I know for some reason when I uploaded it to photobucket it did that. I'm not really sure why but I wish it didnt.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Composure said:


> Looks nice, just the Batman and Joker text would look better without the blur imo.


Do you think the text is big enough? Cause if it isn't, then it isn't really worth it. Just makes it...meh.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Damn, You did a really good job on this man it looks good other than the Blur text its a really well done sig.. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

damn bro thats a pretty nice sig
good work, keep it up


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I like it man. It makes it's point nicely.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

It's pretty tight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That is a really good sig. I wish I knew how to do sigs as good as you guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but damn!!!!!!

Composure, what the hell is that avatar???

I've been offline for a week and come back to see that.

Man, that's some funny stuff.

What bet did you lose?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Sorry for the double post but damn!!!!!!
> 
> Composure, what the hell is that avatar???
> 
> ...


Rizzo lost to Barnett.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:Great stuff mjbish23.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

looks like the work of a 1st grader with down syndrome raise01:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

nissassagame said:


> looks like the work of a 1st grader with down syndrome raise01:


Coming from a Brock Lesnar fan who can only dream of reaching the mental capacity of a 1st grader with down syndrome i'll take that as a compliment :thumbsup:


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

nissassagame said:


> looks like the work of a 1st grader with down syndrome raise01:


I thought he was in JK and had tourettes, you know him better than me then.:confused05::confused03:


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Coming from a Brock Lesnar fan who can only dream of reaching the mental capacity of a 1st grader with down syndrome i'll take that as a compliment :thumbsup:


Coming from a guy who thinks Tim Sylvia is a better athlete than Brock Lesnar and uses unoriginal material in his useless defenses, i'll take that as a compliment. Don't cry.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

nissassagame said:


> Coming from a guy who thinks Tim Sylvia is a better athlete than Brock Lesnar and uses unoriginal material in his useless defenses, i'll take that as a compliment. Don't cry.


I can see why you've been painted.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

nissassagame said:


> looks like the work of a 1st grader with down syndrome raise01:


I got a good laugh, lol.


----------

